# [SOLVED] Computer beeps and refuses to start after new RAM installation



## Phlegmster (May 30, 2012)

Hi.

My computer originally has Micron Technology E15880CD (2 GB) RAM, but I decided to buy new RAM today, Kingston 9905471 (4 GB). After installing it, my computer beeps continuously and doesn't start. I'm not very sure if it's because the RAM is incompatible with the motherboard (FOXCONN ETON) or anything, or what I should do to either make it work or what RAM I should get if it truly isn't compatible.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## itseasy (May 6, 2012)

try to put the old RAM and see what happen. Most likely the problem is the new RAM as the PC check it at startup.

In the motherboard documentation you'd find also confirmation of this issue, for example the number of beeps and in some cases the blinking of keyboard lights mean that there is a problem during the initial test of the memory.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Computer beeps and refuses to start after new RAM installation*

Is this a HP?
OEM PC's commonly have RAM compatibility problems and Kingston RAM is no stranger to compatibility issues. The best brand choice for OEM PC's is Crucial: RAM Memory Upgrade: Dell, Mac, Apple, HP, Compaq. USB drives, SSD at Crucial.com


----------



## Phlegmster (May 30, 2012)

*Re: Computer beeps and refuses to start after new RAM installation*

Alright, apparently the problem is that the Memory card slots can only handle up to 2 MB cards, so my 4GB Kingston is incompatible. 

Oh well.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Computer beeps and refuses to start after new RAM installation*

Glad you found the problem.


----------

